# Autist of the Year Award



## bearycool (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome everyone to first annual Autist of the Year! After the preliminary voting out of 44 candidates in inner circle, there have been decided 10 people who will now make it to the final voting process! Whoever receives the most votes in this will become the Autist of the year, and receive a banner to prove it, a nice pink name (sorry, @FramerGirl420), and entry into the Lolcow tournament later this month! Those in second and third place can know that they were close to the title this year, and up the ante on their autism next year to obtain it!

This list was made out of a voting process of 44 candidates, and each candidate had to be associated with kiwi farms or /cow/ to some extent to be able to enter the contest. All lolcows were disqualified due to their already being a contest for them, and it being obvious that they are all extremely autistic. All staff were entered in by default. This is the final list derived from his voting process.

You all have until next Wednesday to vote for your favorite autist on here, and then the final person will be announced in a special thread just for them, along with their prize given out later!

Some information on our candidates:


Roger Rabbit: 19yr old Sperg with a "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" obsession. Has/had a 30yr old hambeast internet wife who took a selfie with her dying relative. Doxx'd himself three times trying to ween lolcows. He would passive-aggressively flirt with female members, creeping them the fuck out and probably would have been halal but he never really chimped out when provoked so he wisely avoided that fate.
Meowth: Moderator of the tumblr forum, came over with the Vade-migrants I think. She uses tumblr and moderates the tumblr subsection so that says a lot.
Katsu: Admin autist homo tranny shut-in with gender euphoria dysphoria, ex-virgin with rage, as mentioned. Has a striped stockings fetish, political leanings change with his mood and libido. Likes to suck on dead fish while wearing a cat-ears hoodie.
Jazzgoof: Entersphere tard that stood out. That should say enough.
Kirby: Terrible shitposter, almost became accepted when he managed to troll Shaner only to proceed to flaunt/post pedo pictures in chat and openly wondered why pedos were bad.
Cucky: Took the forums too seriously, couldn't stand criticism (dumb ratings). Sperged out, got called out and refused to accept that he fucked up until the very end.

*Asterisk*: Has made a bunch of viewpoints that do not agree with the majority, and are just plain not correct in terms of reasoning. 
Melchett: Sleeps on a pile of cocaine like some drug-dragon, eats weed on her salads with a side of LSD. Fucks her pet real life sperg, is a moderator of god knows what? Is always topless and dyes her hair every week. Keeps a camwhore photo-journal in the pics section. British.

Null: Single handedly shattered the forum community into warring subs-states, hates the community and forums, is the cause of all of the forum's problems and makes nothing but bad decisions. He is currently hiding from biker gangs that are a manifestation of his schizophrenia which forced him to becoming a country hopping vagabond and has an ED article on him is 100% accurate.
Dynastia: Some normal user that keeps getting unfairly bullied by the forum community and is probably the most honest member here.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Nov 4, 2015)

I want a pink name


----------



## CatParty (Nov 4, 2015)

@bearycool is going to win


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't believe no one is voting for Kirby.


----------



## exball (Nov 4, 2015)

Why is @TrippinKahlua not on here? Most of these guys are just posers.


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 4, 2015)

If anyone ever calls me autistic, then I'm going to link them to this thread in order to prove to them that there are at least 10 other people who have been decided to be more autistic than me! 

I'm a normal individual for Kiwi Farms! Yay!


----------



## exball (Nov 4, 2015)

Wildchild said:


> If anyone ever calls me autistic, then I'm going to link them to this thread in order to prove to them that there are at least 10 other people who have been decided to be more autistic than me!
> 
> I'm a normal individual for Kiwi Farms! Yay!


That's like saying you're the most well adjusted murderer on death row.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 4, 2015)

exball said:


> Why is @TrippinKahlua not on here? Most of these guys are just posers.



he was nominated, but he didn't make the cut.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 4, 2015)

@*Asterisk*


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 4, 2015)

cat said:


> @bearycool is going to win



@bearycool is gay, not autistic.  Those are two different things.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 4, 2015)

I didn't get on the list


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 4, 2015)

I vote @Dynastia, seeing as how Cucky and Kirby took their balls and went home.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 4, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> I vote @Dynastia, seeing as how Cucky and Kirby took their balls and went home.



Took their balls? You can't take home what was already castrated and thrown in the garbage.


----------



## exball (Nov 4, 2015)

Plz vote for @Roger Rabbit. He really deserves this award with how hard he works at being an unfunny sperg.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 4, 2015)

@bearycool change the poll so we can vote for everyone


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm surprised I wasn't nominated considering how shitty some of my posts were and for being on the lowest rated users list earlier this year.


----------



## Save Goober (Nov 4, 2015)

Obviously it's null he's pretty much king of the autists.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm suprised and glad I didn't make it.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 4, 2015)

Only one user doxed himself to three different lolcows and has a waifu that takes selfies with corpses... just sayin'


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 4, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> I'm surprised I wasn't nominated considering how shitty some of my posts were and for being on the lowest rated users list earlier this year.



There's always next year! Don't worry.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 4, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Only one user doxed himself to three different lolcows and has a waifu that takes selfies with corpses... just sayin'


Which one's this? 

I might have to change my vote.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 4, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Which one's this?
> 
> I might have to change my vote.



Roger Rabbit


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah I mean I understand Cucky being in the lead since he's the flavor of the day, but we really need to look at the big picture long term achievements in being a massive sperg whether it's * getting mad about circumcision, Katsu demanding a cock in his ass in chat when everyone else is having a pleasant conversation about vidya, and RR doxing himself so many times


----------



## John Daker (Nov 4, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Only one user doxed himself to three different lolcows and has a waifu that takes selfies with corpses... just sayin'


 Yeah it has to be Roger. Especially after the Striker livestream incident.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 5, 2015)

Reminder that the winner of this Autist of the Year Award will be the participant for this year's Lolcow of the Year Tournament.

So if you wanna see how Roger Rabbit would fare in this Lolcow Tournament, keep an eye for next month.


----------



## ColorfulCassowary (Nov 5, 2015)

I didn't make the nominees. I really need to step up my sperginess next year


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 5, 2015)

Roger Rabbit had the brilliant idea to contact Striker with his actual Skype account.  ... With his actual name.

That is all.


----------



## Segue (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm surprised Waifu and Obamatron didn't make it here. Obamatron had one of the best halal threads.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 5, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> I'm surprised I wasn't nominated considering how shitty some of my posts were and for being on the lowest rated users list earlier this year.



In your defense, you got better.


----------



## DN 420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Man you guys are pussies.

So what if RR doxxed himself and was a bit creepy? 

Do you know who also doxxed themselves and admitted to being a paedophile? Do you know who had such a sperg attack that two of the most beloved admins left? Wake up Kiwis.


----------



## NegaCWC (Nov 5, 2015)

Why's @VikingBoyBilly not on the list?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 5, 2015)

balcolm said:


> Man you guys are pussies.
> 
> So what if RR doxxed himself and was a bit creepy?
> 
> Do you know who also doxxed themselves and admitted to being a paedophile? Do you know who had such a sperg attack that two of the most beloved admins left? Wake up Kiwis.


Good point.

Changing vote to Null.


----------



## HypeBeast (Nov 5, 2015)

Can I have more than one vote please? This is a tough decision.


----------



## Truant (Nov 5, 2015)

why is this mastubatory garbage featured


----------



## John Daker (Nov 5, 2015)

Truant said:


> why is this mastubatory garbage featured


To increase the amount of votes obviously, ya dingus.


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 5, 2015)

Is Null a trick choice and anyone who votes him gets banned?


----------



## Varis (Nov 5, 2015)

Can we have some examples of autism from the contestants, for those of us who are out of the loop?


----------



## 'tism (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't know weather to be offended or relieved to not be on the list.


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Nov 5, 2015)

Truant said:


> why is this mastubatory garbage featured



The foreskin thread was already featured.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Nov 5, 2015)

Wait what? People are taking this seriously? I voted for @Dynastia .


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 5, 2015)

Bones said:


> Is Null a trick choice and anyone who votes him gets banned?



Yes.


----------



## John Daker (Nov 5, 2015)

Varis said:


> Can we have some examples of autism from the contestants, for those of us who are out of the loop?


Roger:doxxed himself like 3 times to various cows
Meowth/katsu: are staff
Jazzgoof: entersphere tard
Kirby:shaner troll who went off the deep end or something
Cucky:no clue actually
*asterisk: triggered by enough things to warrant a thread about his triggers
Melchett:staff
Null: fearless leader
Dynastia: a normal guy who isn't even any worse than the average user.


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Nov 5, 2015)

NULL


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 5, 2015)

John Daker said:


> Roger:doxxed himself like 3 times to various cows


Can you link these, please? They sound really funny.



John Daker said:


> Kirby:shaner troll who went off the deep end or something


He did quite a number of spergy things. The final straw was when he chimped out about how much he loved some loli comic for it's "plot". He was mocked unmercifully, chimped out even harder, then the mods finally got sick of him.



John Daker said:


> Cucky:no clue actually


He sperged out about getting too many negative ratings back when he only had a couple dozen dumb and autistic ratings.

Then he didn't stop.

Then he _really _didn't stop.



John Daker said:


> *asterisk: triggered by enough things to warrant a thread about his triggers


Me? Triggered?

You're worse than Hitler.


----------



## Schnookums (Nov 5, 2015)

Faggot Autist of the Year


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Nov 5, 2015)

Had to change my vote to Cucky. I missed the chimpout and wasn't aware he'd gone off to cry in the corner all alone.

I do have a question on the choosing of the candidates though and wonder why @OBAMATRON wasn't on the list? The rest I can understand even if @Dynastia is more of a shit disturber than anything else but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Wilkins (Nov 5, 2015)

Write in vote for Bearycool aka charolsxd on EDF

https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Faggot_of_the_year
https://forum.encyclopediadramatica...-2015-faggot-of-the-year-campaign-trail.23413


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Conrix (Nov 5, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Me? Triggered?






Just replace Melody Hensley's face with an uncircumcised dong and this is you in a nutshell.


----------



## Tailypo (Nov 5, 2015)

Can't decide between Cucky and Roger Rabbit, though I'm leaning more towards Roger since Cucky's sperging was at least somewhat funny.


----------



## John Daker (Nov 5, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Can you link these, please? They sound really funny.
> 
> 
> He did quite a number of spergy things. The final straw was when he chimped out about how much he loved some loli comic for it's "plot". He was mocked unmercifully, chimped out even harder, then the mods finally got sick of him.
> ...


I linked to one of the doxxings earlier in the thread, look at the Striker skype video, I queued it up to his appearance. And sorry for triggering you again dude.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Nov 5, 2015)

I can only see good things coming out of this and absolutely no shit will follow after this.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 5, 2015)

John Daker said:


> Roger:doxxed himself like 3 times to various cows
> Meowth/katsu: are staff
> Jazzgoof: entersphere tard
> Kirby:shaner troll who went off the deep end or something
> ...



I will expand on a few points.

Roger Rabbit: himself like 3 times to various cows. Has a plus sized wife that like to pose with corpses, and has done bunch of autism in chat and the forumwhile he doxxes himself. Most infamous was the strikerwolf stream, wherein doxxed his real name and life to everyone on there!
Meowth: staff. They just got a bunch of votes in the preliminaries for some reason.
Katsu: Admin, and local homosexual; is an ex-virgin with rage.
Jazzgoof: entersphere tard, who was insane and posted idiocy. Almost could be considered an lolcow in retrospect
Kirby:shaner troll who went off the deep end, posting pedo and lolita shit. Also, horrible tryhard shitposter
Cucky: Sperged out he was receiving dumb ratings in a PM, then proceeded to say he trolled the entire forums with Dynastia, and we all got "owned." Got heckled and mocked, while constantly saying he was just _pretending _to be retarded.
*asterisk: triggered by enough things to warrant a thread about his triggers
Melchett:staff, and local druggy
Null: fearless leader
Dynastia: a _*normal*_ guy who isn't even any worse than the average user.


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 5, 2015)

I really really want a pink name..

Can I nominate myself early for next year?


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 5, 2015)

Like I needed any confirmation that democracy doesn't work.


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Nov 5, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> > Is Null a trick choice and anyone who votes him gets banned?
> ...



This makes me want to vote for him more. Dictators are pretty autistic.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Nov 5, 2015)

I think we all won by signing up.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 5, 2015)

I've literally never seen the name "Roger Rabbit" here.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 5, 2015)

this is so original and cool, its almost like EDF hasnt been doing this since 2009, where did you get this awesome idea @bearycool ?


----------



## John Daker (Nov 5, 2015)

Roger pulled way ahead. Cucky started strong, but fizzled out pretty hard.


----------



## John Daker (Nov 5, 2015)

TaterBot said:


> Is there a prize for winning?  like a box of stuff delivered to their door or a gift certificate?   This is an important thing to know, so  the rly good autists can up their sperging and knock the imposters out of the race.


Literally the 3rd sentence of the OP.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Nov 5, 2015)

TaterBot said:


> Is there a prize for winning?


----------



## #ZeroPointEnergy2084. (Nov 5, 2015)

I`m suprised @Leonard F. Shaner Jr.  is not at the top of the list.


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 5, 2015)

bearycool said:


> I will expand on a few points.
> 
> Roger Rabbit: himself like 3 times to various cows. Has a plus sized wife that like to pose with corpses, and has done bunch of autism in chat and the forumwhile he doxxes himself. Most infamous was the strikerwolf stream, wherein doxxed his real name and life to everyone on there!
> Meowth: staff. They just got a bunch of votes in the preliminaries for some reason.
> ...



Even more detail from someone "in the know" (aka submerged in chat lore autism).


Roger Rabbit: 19yr old Sperg with a "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" obsession. Has/had a 30yr old hambeast internet wife who took a selfie with her dying relative. Doxx'd himself three times trying to ween lolcows. He would passive-aggressively flirt with female members, creeping them the fuck out and probably would have been halal but he never really chimped out when provoked so he wisely avoided that fate.
Meowth: Moderator of the tumblr forum, came over with the Vade-migrants I think. She uses tumblr and moderates the tumblr subsection so that says a lot.
Katsu: Admin autist homo tranny shut-in with gender euphoria dysphoria, ex-virgin with rage, as mentioned. Has a striped stockings fetish, political leanings change with his mood and libido. Likes to suck on dead fish while wearing a cat-ears hoodie.
Jazzgoof: Entersphere tard that stood out. That should say enough.
Kirby: Terrible shitposter, almost became accepted when he managed to troll Shaner only to proceed to flaunt/post pedo pictures in chat and openly wondered why pedos were bad.
Cucky: Took the forums too seriously, couldn't stand criticism (dumb ratings). Sperged out, got called out and refused to accept that he fucked up until the very end.

Melchett: Sleeps on a pile of cocaine like some drug-dragon, eats weed on her salads with a side of LSD. Fucks her pet real life sperg, is a moderator of god knows what? Is always topless and dyes her hair every week. Keeps a camwhore photo-journal in the pics section. British.

Null: Single handedly shattered the forum community into warring subs-states, hates the community and forums, is the cause of all of the forum's problems and makes nothing but bad decisions. He is currently hiding from biker gangs that are a manifestation of his schizophrenia which forced him to becoming a country hopping vagabond and has an ED article on him is 100% accurate.
Dynastia: Some normal user that keeps getting unfairly bullied by the forum community and is probably the most honest member here.


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 5, 2015)

TBT to that time RR tried to get me to cosplay as Dot from Animaniacs and got really hot and bothered about it


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd have voted for @TrippinKahlua if he was available. I like the guy though, so Kirby it is.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 5, 2015)

King n Yellow said:


> Even more detail from someone "in the know" (aka submerged in chat lore autism).
> 
> 
> Roger Rabbit: 19yr old Sperg with a "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" obsession. Has/had a 30yr old hambeast internet wife who took a selfie with her dying relative. Doxx'd himself three times trying to ween lolcows. He would passive-aggressively flirt with female members, creeping them the fuck out and probably would have been halal but he never really chimped out when provoked so he wisely avoided that fate.
> ...



Absolutely perfect. Added to the OP


----------



## Goddess Jabba (Nov 5, 2015)

Chris


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 5, 2015)

Chris should be on this.


----------



## exball (Nov 5, 2015)

big baby jesus said:


> Chris should be on this.


It's not fair to put Chris on because he's already an autistic anomaly.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 5, 2015)

I voted Roger Rabbit only because the person I believe deserves the "award" most isn't a nominee.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Nov 5, 2015)

I wish I could vote for all of you because you're all winners in my book.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 5, 2015)

I also agree with it now.


----------



## BF 388 (Nov 5, 2015)

You left out an option for 'OP'.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 5, 2015)

If elected Autist of the Year, I will ensure a tugboat in every garage and a Keurig coffee maker in every hall bathroom.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 5, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> If elected Autist of the Year, I will ensure a tugboat in every garage and a Keurig coffee maker in every hall bathroom.



What good is a tugboat in a garage? You can't drive a tugboat. Now I see why you're a nominee.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 5, 2015)

The Dude said:


> What good is a tugboat in a garage? You can't drive a tugboat. Now I see why you're a nominee.



It's an amphibious vehicle.

It's actually one of those duck boats, so it's better.


----------



## anusaurus (Nov 5, 2015)

"Kiwi Staff" should be one entry, since they're all sped


----------



## bearycool (Nov 5, 2015)

Jesus said:


> You left out an option for 'OP'.



Sorry, OP didn't get enough votes in preliminaries.


----------



## John Daker (Nov 6, 2015)

The fuck happened to the poll @bearycool?


----------



## bearycool (Nov 6, 2015)

John Daker said:


> The fuck happened to the poll @bearycool?



Probably Null, Katsu, or whoever that can change polls did that. Hopefully, that gets changed. Anyway, for those you who haven't voted yet, the list of true candidates can be found in the OP, and they correspond to the poll at the top. I.E. Roger Rabbit is first in in the list and poll, with Dynastia being last in the list and poll, and everyone else inbetween.

EDIT: fix'd


----------



## ColorfulCassowary (Nov 6, 2015)

John Daker said:


> The fuck happened to the poll @bearycool?


I was gonna say something, but I was afraid people were going to call me a sperg who couldn't take a joke


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 6, 2015)

*MITIGATING FACTORS: *

*Roger Rabbit: *Let's be fair here: You people are voting for who's getting second place. Roger Rabbit is so autistic that he sets a standard against which all other Autism Kiwis must be measured. This guy is practically Homer level, and that's a _hell_ of an accomplishment.

*Meowthkip: *Single-handedly considered the most dangerous thing by not only Vade's associates, but all of their associates, resulting in marathon Catbountry hate sprees on Tumblr. Much of this hate centers on evidence-free accusations and general attempts to declare Meowthkip a poopyhead, which generally indicates that she's doing something right.

*KatsuKitty:* Dangerously fabulous. Reliably responsible for hilarious and insightful content when he thinks nobody's looking.

*NostalgiaJazzAdmirer: *Perfect example of why the Entersphere lolcow subforum was ultimately nonviable. Highly likely to be jerking it to winning this award _right now_.

*Kirby: *Kirby was a stealth autist. He started pretty mundane, but immediately took a hard turn and was quickly off to the races. He's a painful reminder of the truism that Autism can lurk anywhere, strike at any time, and leave just as mysteriously.

*Cucky: *Dangerously close to Kiwi Farms "FUCKY YOU" meme in spelling. Implosion over KingofManga giving him Autism ratings was fucking hilarious and I will _shiv_ anyone who disagrees.

**Asterisk*:* Asterisk pushed hard to get this reward, but he's somehow managed to survive encounters with multiple attempts by Ass Manager 3000 to bring him to justice with honeypot threads centering around foreskins. This indicates a level of self-awareness and potential for improvement not seen in other autists.

*Melchett: *Once shared some of her drug stash with a certain user here who shall remain nameless. There are purportedly several perscriptions in it, birth-control pills, and a lot of cocaine.
*
Null: *Null correctly called Vade driving her boyfriend to suicide literally days into her thread, as if he had firsthand knowledge of it. Single-handedly led the Skeleton Army to wage war on Vade and friends, resulting in comic gold; "Why is this tagged McDonalds" will always be funny and I salute his involvement.

*Dynastia: *Single-handedly almost lured the Golden Knight into a deviant lifestyle before Dynastia was revealed to be male. Reliably one of the most prolific and funny posters here when he's not outright shitposting or trying to set up clever traps to fuck with other members of this list.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, I'm basically calling roger rabbit now. But let's see who gets second and third place


----------



## John Titor (Nov 6, 2015)

You know you hit rock bottom when you get doxxed by Mylarballoonfan of all people.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 6, 2015)

Tough choices, but I went w RR.

And that Cucky link was great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 6, 2015)

Can I make a unfunny pun? 
Who framed @Roger Rabbit?
*badumtish*


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 7, 2015)

*Asterisk* is pretty cool guy.
He spergs out so I don't have too.


----------



## John Daker (Nov 10, 2015)

Well good job Roger, you did it.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 10, 2015)

John Daker said:


> Well good job Roger, you did it.



We are calling it a day early!

Congratulations, Roger Rabbit!

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/congratulations-roger-rabbit-autist-of-the-year.14371/


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 14, 2015)

Still surprised ArmedBlueReploid wasn't a nominee.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 14, 2015)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Still surprised ArmedBlueReploid wasn't a nominee.



He probably would have if anyone could have figured out what the fuck he was saying.


----------

